# Repair or Re-Hang my Axe?



## stihlofadeal (Oct 22, 2015)

Hello all,

Recently I found an old Jersey pattern axe in a barn. The head was beat to S%^t with a lot of mushrooming and general boogering. I first set about belt-sanding all the junk off, then re-welded up some low spots and bad sections, then did a lot more sanding, sandblasting, brushing, sharpening, polishing, etc. Proud of my newly restored head, I went out and picked up a hickory handle at the hardware store, and milled it to fit the head nicely.

While cutting down a 22 inch pine with my newly hung axe, I felt a vibration in the handle as a chunk suddenly flew out while making the final cuts on the tree. I am not sure if it was the way I milled the handle down that caused a weak/stress point that caused this split and whatnot, and I am also not sure what to do about it. I have yet to polish the axe to a mirror, but fully intend to. Here are some pics.





You can see the split runs down a ways from the head. ^

Below: A nice picture of the axe head itself. Quite a nice piece.



Unfortunately, I do not have the piece that flew out of the handle, but I can always go back and look for it.
I have heard of mashing hardwood fibers and pressing them into a gouge/split, and sealing with some epoxy. I have also heard of this neat stuff called FiberFix, which I have seen to repair a shovel handle to great effect.

The dilemma:
It is quite a pretty axe overall, especially with a 36" handle on it. I am not opposed to repairing it, if it will hold up. I have seen the top of the handle near the head often times wrapped in electrical tape, bicycle inner tube, or even steel/aluminum to protect the handle from any damage, and wouldn't mind doing the same.

My concern is that the wood itself is flawed, and I will end up breaking it in some other spot, and might end up having a 3 1/2 pound head flying across the wilderness towards God knows what. If re-hanging is the best option, are there any handle companies/websites that are known for their quality that you guys have used and trusted?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## TreeMonkey85 (Oct 27, 2015)

beaver-tooth.com offers some really nice, quality handles and other supplies. Used them many times to re-hang some of my stuff.


----------



## computeruser (Oct 28, 2015)

That handle is shot.

I have purchased handles from House Handle Co, and have been pleased with the results. The handles took well to fitting. I did spend some time/effort sanding off some of the clear urethane finish (too glossy for my taste/hands).


----------



## TreeMonkey85 (Oct 28, 2015)

House handle also offers quality products, I've used a few of theirs. Hickory Handle Store (beaver-tooth.com) gives the option to buy handles unfinished. I opt for them so I can treat them myself. Saves a lot of time and sanding dust!


----------



## TreeMonkey85 (Oct 30, 2015)

To answer the question, yes, rehang it. It's been a while so after research, my last purchase was from House Handle, I liked their quality and price better. Plus for an additional 50cents you can get their handles unfinished, I've never been a fan of the lacquer.


----------



## stihlofadeal (Nov 27, 2015)

Thank you all for the replies. I will have a look at this House Handle company, and will go forth accordingly. Definitely going to go with an unfinished handle. I suppose it just must've been an imperfection in the grain or bad wood to begin with. Thank you all for the help and feedback, it was much appreciated.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Nov 27, 2015)

Was the handle burnt with a torch ? To give it that color ? If so that may have dried it enough to make it pop .


----------



## stihlofadeal (Nov 27, 2015)

Yes, it was indeed. I didn't think it would really affect it that much seeing as I have done it plenty of times to my hammer handles with no difference in structural integrity, and those were torched all black. I might have hit it off kilter when swinging it and imparted some bad vibrations through the handle?


----------



## Trx250r180 (Nov 28, 2015)

stihlofadeal said:


> Yes, it was indeed. I didn't think it would really affect it that much seeing as I have done it plenty of times to my hammer handles with no difference in structural integrity, and those were torched all black. I might have hit it off kilter when swinging it and imparted some bad vibrations through the handle?



I have had. Wood split for carpentry projects trying to drying it. Too fast,may be what happened


----------



## A10egress (Jan 14, 2016)

Good on ya for wanting to rehang it and keep that old iron swinging...


----------



## machinisttx (Jan 17, 2016)

It looks like you cut the handle to fit around the head...which is the reason it broke. Re-hang it properly and unless it's a bad handle, you won't have that problem again. Any sharp _inside_ corner is known in the machinist world as a stress riser, and is where a part is most likely to break.


----------



## Wintermute (Apr 24, 2016)

My opinion is to rehang it. I fit the handle to the eye using hand scrapers and nothing more aggressive than that. That's a pretty good head. Clean it well while it's off the handle. Reset the edge straightness and geometry while the head is off, but wait to sharpen it till it's rehung. If you want to make it really shine, polish it to a mirror by hand before rehanging .

--Wintermute


----------



## Highdesignfool (May 17, 2016)

machinisttx said:


> It looks like you cut the handle to fit around the head...which is the reason it broke. Re-hang it properly and unless it's a bad handle, you won't have that problem again. Any sharp _inside_ corner is known in the machinist world as a stress riser, and is where a part is most likely to break.


----------



## Highdesignfool (May 17, 2016)

The cheeks of the axe head should overlap the handle wood.


----------



## Rydell58 (Jun 9, 2016)

Definitely rehang it, there's nothing better than working with a tool you handcrafted yourself. I've restored almost 15 axes over the last two years, and they are true pieces of art that will last for years, and if need be, can be rehung over and over ( unlike a fiskars...). The steel all of the old axes were made with is second to none. Post some pictures when you're done!


----------



## Ronaldo (Aug 16, 2016)

I just picked up an old Keen Kutter axe from a local Goodwill. From what I can tell it is most likely a Kelly that was sold through Simmons Hardware in St.Louis, MO between 1870 and 1940. It has some mushrooming on the poll from hitting steel I assume....should I remove the metal here and clean it up or just leave it as "natural" as possible. I will try to get some pics loaded.
stihlofadeal, where are you located? My wife is from Custer and still has family there. Beautiful area the Black Hills!


----------



## Ronaldo (Aug 16, 2016)

Picks of the Keen Kutter. It has more weight to it than an old Plumb double that I have.









In The Hills


----------



## Rydell58 (Aug 16, 2016)

Wow what a beautiful axe... I personally always restore the polls to their natural chape as gently as possible with a file, and then finish with a stone to give them the original beautiful lines that they had. Then either put them in a vinegar bath to remove rust and give a nice patina, or wait for the patina to come back on the restored section over the years. Either way you go it's a beautiful high quality axe...


----------

